# Message from sodabob



## SODABOB (Jul 2, 2017)

Howdy

Thanks to those of you who sent me PMs, some of which were sent weeks ago but that I just read this morning. Today is the first time in weeks that I have been able to start my computer. I'm currently at a crossroads whether to pay to have it fixed, with no guarantees that is even possible, or to purchase a new computer. In the meantime, if responses are attached to this message that I don't reply to, its not that I'm ignoring them but rather that my computer is on the fritz again, making it impossible for me to reply. Just as soon as my computer is either repaired/replaced I will be back.

The plus side to my computer problems is that I have been devoting my free time to my oil paintings, which is something I previously put on the back-burner due to my usual six to eight hours a day doing various forms of research. 

Speaking of my oil paintings, here's my latest work. Its of Monument Valley/Navajo Tribal Park, northern Arizona. I call it "Sunrise Guardians." The tall formation is the 'Totem Pole' followed by 'Yebechei Rocks' with 'Rooster Rock' in the background. The Mountain Lion is considered the Navajo guardian of the North. 

The downside is that I plan to be gone today, making it impossible for me to post any replies, and suspect that my computer will likely crash again before I get back. However, as I said previously, I will be back on a more regular basis just as soon as I correct my computer problems. 

Thanks again and HAPPY 4th of JULY

Bob

Note: 

My painting style can best be described as Surreal/Impressionistic. I use a combination of extremely thick paint over smooth paint for effect.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 2, 2017)

This is what I build in my spare time. It is a replica of the 1948 Skeeter bass boat. I build mine in Balsa wood. Approx 13" long, boat and the clock.


----------



## SODABOB (Jul 2, 2017)

DP

Thanks for the reply. I'm still linked but only momentarily. Very nice work! Thanks for sharing. Maybe I should subtitle this thread ... 

"Please Share With Us What You Do In Your Spare Time / Other Hobbies Besides Soda Bottle Collecting"


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 2, 2017)

My name on here used to be texas bottle man, changed because of all the questions I get about the DP bottles.
Do you have a copy of the book I co-wrote with Ray Duncan, Dr Pepper Bottles and price guide, and also the book I was writing on the Old Corner Drugstore in Waco, Tx. If not, send me your email and I will send by email, thanx, Doyle

cctrayders@comcast.net.

Have a good 4th, and remember "when ya lite em, throw em"


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 2, 2017)

Bob, nice to hear your OK, I was getting worried about you. Nice Painting also. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 3, 2017)

Bob hope you get your comp squared away one way or another. Hope to hear from you soon. Beautiful painting!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 24, 2017)

Glad to hear you are doing ok Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Jul 30, 2017)

Bass

Thanks

But as it turns out, my computer problems are so bad that I'm temporarily cancelling my Internet service until I can figure things out. My service stops tomorrow and this will be my last post, possibly for weeks - months. With that said, I'd like to thank the administration and all members for their devotion to this site. I'd also like to thank everyone for their participation in the numerous threads I have been involved with over the years. They have been some of the most rewarding and enjoyable conversations and debates I have ever participated in regarding the hobby of soda bottle collecting. Please keep up the good work in my absence. I'll likely be back someday, I just don't know when. 

Thanks, again, and ... 

Adios Amigos

Bob


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 30, 2017)

Bob you'll be back soon!...you know you can't stay away from something you enjoy so much
Hope you get it all resolved or maybe a new computer?

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## SODABOB (Jul 30, 2017)

Ivan

Thanks. I hope you're right. In the meantime, I'm going to see what type of access there is via my local Library computers - I don't know yet if they will allow me access to various forums, etc. If they do, you'll likely hear from me time to time - we'll see. 

Bob


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 30, 2017)

Bob, good luck and thanx for all the great research help. I know it spell $$$$$, but consider a new computer. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## SODABOB (Jul 30, 2017)

iggy / Rich

Thanks. I'm going to the Library later this week and will post a follow up to this if possible. 

Bob

Note: My computer is already 'twitching / slowing' again and will likely crash again soon - If so, I hope to return via the Library ???


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 31, 2017)

SODABOB said:


> iggy / Rich
> 
> Thanks. I'm going to the Library later this week and will post a follow up to this if possible.
> 
> ...




Yes the library would be one way to get on here, just make sure you have your site pass words with you buddy!


----------



## SODABOB (Jul 31, 2017)

Cc

Its funny you mentioned passwords because I spent a couple of hours yesterday making a list of them - some of which I had to change because I had forgotten them. Most sites, including this one, I stay logged in and rarely have to use a password. The only bummer about the Library is that I can't sit there for four to six hours a day (everyday) like I often do when I'm hot on the trail of researching something. I guess its true when they say, 'you don't know what you've got until its gone.' Speaking of gone, my Internet service will shut down sometime between now and midnight. I'm working on getting a new Laptop and possibly a Wifi connection just made available to me. In the meantime ...

Happy Trails and good hunting

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 1, 2017)

Just a quick note - I'm at the Library experimenting with various websites. It obviously works and I'll be back when I have more time. 

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 9, 2017)

At the Library ... 

Not as much fun as working at home because I just don't have the time to research things like I used to. I'm going through 'No Internet' withdrawals but will survive. 

However ...

While I'm here, I thought I'd let everyone know that I still have several (like-new-uncirculated) copies of Rick Sweeney's 2002 ACL Soda Bottle book. Which I'm offering for a discount! In 2002 they were selling for $45 + shipping. For a limited time they are available for $50, which includes free shipping. This is less than you could have got one for fifteen years ago. If interested, please send me a PM and I will send you my mailing address where you can send the Money Order for $50


Please Note:


Because I only come to the Library once a week, my replies will be delayed, but you can trust I will contact you A.S.A.P. as to where to send your money order. 


Thanks in advance - You can trust me!


Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 15, 2017)

At the Library ...

Just checking in. I will be back next week when I have more time. 

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 12, 2017)

At the (dumb) Library ... I really need to get a life - and a new computer as well - which is a deep subject - and hopefully will be resolved soon. 


Anyhoo, just checking in. No book request yet - so I guess I'll try lowering the price to $40 - Continental U.S. only - Foreign countries like Canada will have to pay for shipping, etc. 


Nothing new to report, except, without a computer at home, I'm unable to research anything, but have been busy with my oil paintings, with two new works completed. 


I'll be back ... most likely next week. 


Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2017)

My Computer died about 2 weeks ago. Bought a new (slightly used) Computer & I don't like it. a P.O.S.  Should of just got my old one fixed. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 4, 2017)

Hang in there Bob. Things will work out for you


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 2, 2018)

HAPPY NEW YEAR

I have a new Laptop and just as soon as I'm able to fine tune my Wifi connection I hope to participate more often. As it stands now, I have to travel a short distance to pick up a Wifi signal. I'm currently researching Wifi boosters and hope to have it figured out in about a week. If/when I tackle that, I should be good to go on a more regular basis. See ya when I see ya ...


Bob


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 2, 2018)

Glad your back!! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2018)

Hope your back soon, I have 2 different blown tooled top Vernors bottle I wanted to share with you. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 7, 2018)

Long story short ...

I'll be back on a regular basis just as soon as I get a Wifi booster. As it stands now I have to go outside my home to pick up a signal - which is a pain in the you-know-what. 

Hope to 'see' you soon.

Bob


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking forward to having you back. Things just aren’t the same with you gone


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 14, 2018)

No Wifi booster yet, but hope to have one later this week.

Watch for a new thread with the name John Steinbeck in the title. I'll explain in more detail when I post it. For now I'll simply quote him with ...

"I was born lost and take no pleasure in being found"

Later,

Bob


----------



## chessera2527 (Jun 24, 2018)

Can anybody help me identify a pop bottle i found in my pasture, it has the Glenshaw square with a G in it and an N under that in the middle and  around the bottom rim it has contents 7 oz and 1500-3    I cannot find any listing for those numbers. Thanks Dan


----------

